# Sublimatable baseball bats



## R2DS (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey Everyone -

I've just stumbled across the Grand Slam Baseball Bats while searching for some dye sub items I needed ... but haven't been able to get any product info on it - has anyone printed these yet? What kind of attachment is needed to press it? I've seen them on NovaChrome's site - but seems they imprint the product themselves .. have not yet heard back from them on the how to's tho ... just curious on how you can actually sublimate a product like this. A couple other sites also have them available (as finished product, not wholesale blank).
Also - if you have actually printed any - do they really come out as well as the promo photos show??
Thanks!


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Nova chrome will either make them for you or sell you a franchised unit that you can put pics on balls and bats ,, soccer , basketballs etc, you have to buy the product from the franchise,, I think for more info on this and I am not sure but I think it is Welcome to BallStars any way its a ballstars franchise.

R.


----------



## R2DS (Nov 15, 2007)

plan b said:


> Nova chrome will either make them for you or sell you a franchised unit that you can put pics on balls and bats ,, soccer , basketballs etc, you have to buy the product from the franchise,, I think for more info on this and I am not sure but I think it is Welcome to BallStars any way its a ballstars franchise.
> 
> R.


Thanks! I'll look into that ...


----------



## R2DS (Nov 15, 2007)

Mmmm ... well, think I'll pass on the BallStars til we have lots of sports clubs/booster club types signed on as clients .. a tad on the expensive side unless sports is what you are ALL about - thanks again.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

It was my understanding that BallStars is a heat transfer, not sublimation product. I have never seen the bats in their booth. Maybe they have some new stuff to show at Long Beach. Good to know.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Call NovaChromeUSA at 800.788.6682 and talk to John or Tim. They have the bat press and blanks for you to imprint on...good folks and friendly service. They are located just east of San Francisco in Pleasant Hill, CA


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

I could be wrong on the bats, if I remember correctly at one time able to sublimate a bat,, best guy to ask on this one would be Charles, I think he invented sublimation LOL

R.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

NOW NOW Roger.... I am not THAT old....well maybe close to it... And to answer the question ...yes you can sublimate on the bats you can buy from NovaChrome.. The cost of the press for this is not cheap..and I am not sure of the price of the blank bats...but NovaChrome has all the info you need


----------

